# [SOLVED] Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers



## kerrodhall

I have recently bought Vista, installed it and have been happily using it for a month now. The problem is, I now want to use my Acer Scan2Web 3300U Scanner but it wont install the drivers. I get the following problem....

===

*Windows encountered a problem installing the drivers software of your device.*

Windows found driver software for your device but it encountered an error while attempting to install it.

BenQ S2W 4300U/3300U Scanner.

The system cannot find the file specified.

If you know the manufacturer of your device, you can visit it's website and check the support section for driver software.

===

I went to both the Acer and BenQ websites trying to get the drivers for it, I managed to download the Mirascan thing for XP, but then i found the option for Vista Drivers on one of the pages, i clicked it and it took the to the following link....
http://secure3.tx.acer.com/VistaDownloads/AcerSeries.aspx

I then got the "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" page.

Any ideas where I can the vista drivers from? Please let me know ASAP

=======
_*kerrodhall*_


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

Hi,
It seems benQ will not be doing drivers for Vista for all but their latest hardware. I've searched high and low and the best looking solution I can find for you is a program/drivers called VueScan.
http://www.hamrick.com/
It's release notes say it works with your scanner without the need for any benQ or Acer software.
Worth a try!!


----------



## mke-mds

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

tanx body it really warked ...


----------



## tarekelaalem

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

with vue scan it leads to a water mark which cannot be ignored as it is unsighty. anybody with solumtion?
thanks


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

http://www.bestdrv.com/acer_s2w_3300u_driver_33302.htm


----------



## bettasbetta

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*



Houndog777 said:


> http://www.bestdrv.com/acer_s2w_3300u_driver_33302.htm


mmm... I tried access to the ftp server as 'anonymous' but I get bounced back. Can u help?


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

Please look at my previous replies.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

Try this: http://www.mediafire.com/?n1pnummmwmt


----------



## m.nouman

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*



kerrodhall said:


> I have recently bought Vista, installed it and have been happily using it for a month now. The problem is, I now want to use my Acer Scan2Web 3300U Scanner but it wont install the drivers. I get the following problem....
> 
> ===
> 
> *Windows encountered a problem installing the drivers software of your device.*
> 
> Windows found driver software for your device but it encountered an error while attempting to install it.
> 
> BenQ S2W 4300U/3300U Scanner.
> 
> The system cannot find the file specified.
> 
> If you know the manufacturer of your device, you can visit it's website and check the support section for driver software.
> 
> ===
> 
> I went to both the Acer and BenQ websites trying to get the drivers for it, I managed to download the Mirascan thing for XP, but then i found the option for Vista Drivers on one of the pages, i clicked it and it took the to the following link....
> http://secure3.tx.acer.com/VistaDownloads/AcerSeries.aspx
> 
> I then got the "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" page.
> 
> Any ideas where I can the vista drivers from? Please let me know ASAP
> 
> =======
> _*kerrodhall*_


----------



## darthmynock

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

I have the same problem, any of the links provide seems to work for me, im running win vista x64 home premium.

thx


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

Acer were taken over by BenQ, so try here........
http://list.driverguide.com/list.php/list/company1251/device17/index.html
Free Registration is required to download anything, but it's harmless i.e. they don't send you junk mail etc.


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

Hi, looks like the drivers linked previously are not much good for Vista and I'm drawing a blank from searches.
The only solution I see for Vista is the Vuescan Software.....
http://www.hamrick.com/vsm.html

Maybe there's other titles on freeware, but I can't find any!


----------



## vedadohabana

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

ACER driver Scanner S2W 4300


----------



## kailord81

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

I have a driver which works in windows server 2008 (using xp sp2 compatibility mode). The name is mirascanv6.1.0.4_4300. You can download it here http://kailord.homeip.net/stuffs/drivers .This site is down sometimes, so if you cant access, just try again later.


----------



## neelannair

*Re: Scanner - Acer Scan2Web 3300U (S2W 3300U) - Vista Drivers*

you just need to download MiraScan6 or higher for it to work in Vista. 
it is downloadable from the link given by kailord81. 
*happy to get it working again*
thanks kailord


----------

